# La seconda venuta



## Leda (25 Agosto 2016)

Turbinando nel cerchio che si allarga
Il falcone non può sentire il falconiere
Le cose cadono a pezzi, il centro non può tenere.
Pura anarchia dilaga nel mondo
La marea insanguinata s'innalza e dovunque
La cerimonia dell'innocenza è annegata.
I migliori mancano di ogni convinzione mentre i peggiori
Sono pieni di intensità appassionata.
Certo è imminente una rivelazione
Certo è imminente la seconda venuta
La seconda venuta! Difficile pronunciare queste parole
Un ampio squarcio fuor dallo Spiritus Mundi
Tormenta la mia visione;
Da qualche parte nelle sabbie del deserto
Una forma con il corpo di leone e la testa di uomo
Bianco lo sguardo e senza pietà come il sole
Muove le sue cosce lente. Tutto intorno
Spirali fosche di uccelli del deserto.
La tenebra discende: adesso intendo
Che venti secoli di granitico sonno
Erano condannati all'incubo da una culla ondeggiante
E quale bestia orrenda, ora che alfine è venuta la sua ora
Striscia verso Betlemme per venire al mondo?
*


William Butler Yeats


----------

